# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποίηση

## newlife

Καλησπέρα, παίρνω nodasic για σταθεροποίηση διάθεσης και το τελευταίο διάστημα παθαίνω αυτό που λέγεται *αποπροσωποποίηση*. Απ ότι μου έχει πεί ο γιατρός μου αυτό είναι απ' το άγχος.Εγώ αυτό που παθαίνω είναι να βλέπω τον κόσμο σαν ταινία και σαν να νιώθω ότι με βλέπει κάτι απέξω απ' τον εαυτό μου.Έχει πάθει κάποιος το ίδιο και αν ναι πως το αντιμετώπισε.Επίσης, να πώ ότι όποτε με ποιάνει παίρνω ένα αγχολυτικό και μου φεύγει.Αν έχει πάθει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο ας μου πεί πως το αντιμετώπισε.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mariosss

newlife τι κανεις? εχουν περασει 3 μηνες σου εχει φυγει καθολου αυτο που ενιωθες?

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

εγω αυτο το ειχα παθει με χασις

----------


## path

με οτιδήποτε μπορείς να το πάθεις , θελει υπομονή και χρόνο , κανει τον κύκλο του.
Είναι σαν να βρίσκεσαι σε ένα νέο "ξένο τοπίο", τι κάνεις ? επιστρέφεις πίσω , ξανα και ξανά σε κατι ποιο οικείο, κατι ποιο γνωστό κ ποιο φιλικό, είται προκειται για χώρο η για ανθρώπους η πράγματα ακόμη. 
Με την επανάληψη ξαναμαθαίνεις κατι που το εκανε αυτόματα ο εαυτός σου για σένα πρίν . Γι αυτό λέμε έχασα τον εαυτό μου, έχασα βασικά καποιες διεργασίες που εκτελούσε ο εαυτος μου και δεν νοιώθω πια "εγώ" κ δεν νοιώθω το εδώ και τώρα .

----------


## mariosss

path το εχεις παθει και εσυ? εγω νοιωθω ξενος στο σωμα μου σαν να ειμαι αλλος και απλα εχω αναμνησεις! πολλη τρομακτικο...

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν ειναι ψυχωση παντως..κ γω νομιζα οτι επαθα ψυχωση.οι γιατροι με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι αυτο το φαινομενο συμβαινει απο υπερβολικο στρες..ειναι διαταραχη της αντιληψης κ περναει οταν περασει το στρες.εμενα μου περασε με αντικαταθλιπτικα ladose.
γενικα οταν συνηλθα απο το στρες περασε κ αυτο.
εγω πλεον στα επεισοδια μου δεν παθαινω κρισεις ας πουμε πανικου, αλλα μονο αποπροσωποιηση κ καταθλιψη.
ειναι μεγαλο πακετο ...το ξερω..ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο...το σιχαινομαι.

----------


## tg1

> δεν ειναι ψυχωση παντως..κ γω νομιζα οτι επαθα ψυχωση.οι γιατροι με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι αυτο το φαινομενο συμβαινει απο υπερβολικο στρες..ειναι διαταραχη της αντιληψης κ περναει οταν περασει το στρες.εμενα μου περασε με αντικαταθλιπτικα ladose.
> γενικα οταν συνηλθα απο το στρες περασε κ αυτο.
> εγω πλεον στα επεισοδια μου δεν παθαινω κρισεις ας πουμε πανικου, αλλα μονο αποπροσωποιηση κ καταθλιψη.
> ειναι μεγαλο πακετο ...το ξερω..ειναι πολυ τρομακτικο...το σιχαινομαι.


καλησπερα θα μπορουσες να μου εξηγησεις τι ακριβως αισθανεσαι οταν σου συμβαινει?
εχω κ γω καποια συμπτωματα αλλα δε ξερω αν ειναι ακριβως αυτο

----------


## anxious4ever

αισθανομαι σαν να βλεπω την ζωη γυρω μου σε ταινια, σαν να παρακολουθω κ δεν νιωθω να την βιωνω.δεν εχω καθολου συναισθημα...δεν νιωθω τιποτα ενα κενο, ολα φαινονται καπως μακρυνα κ αρχιω να φοβαμαι..
ελεγχω τις κινησεις μου να δω αν υφιασταμαι ακομα.ειναι μαρτυριο.
μια αποξενωση απο το περιβαλλον, σαν να ειμαι σε μια γυαλα.το σπιτι μου δεν ειναι οικειο..αντιλαμβανομαι τα παντα, εχω επαφη απολυτη με την πραγματικοτητα αλλα δεν νιωθω τιποτα για κανεναν κ για κατι.τιποτα.ενας απλος θεατης τον πραγματων.
κ την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα εβλεπα κ πολυ εντονα τα φωτα το βραδυ κ καπως θολα.
ο ψυχοθεραπευτης κ ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπαν οτι ειναι λαθος μηχανισμος αμυνας του εγκεφαλου, σαν να κλεινει για να αμυνθει, να ξεκουραστει απο τα βαρια συναισθηματα-αυτο της καταθλιψης κ του τρομερου στρες-οταν συμβαινει μου ειχε πει να το σεβομαι κ θα περασει..
κ οντως μου ελεγε αληθεια.πλεον εχω τεραστια εμπειρια απο αυτο..
αλλα κ οταν μου ξανασυμβαινει κανεις δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει οπως το περιγραφω, ολοι νομιζουν πως ειμαι καπως τρελλη να το πω..
μονο σε μια φιλη οταν το περιεγραψα μου ειπε οτι βουρκωσε κ συγκινηθηκε επειδη το παθαινει κ αυτη κ πιστευε οτι ηταν η μονη στον κοσμο.ομως ειναι πραγματικα πολυ συνηθες συμπτωμα στις διαταρραχες αγχους.

----------


## tg1

Εγω τους τελευταιους τρεις μηνες εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου, νιωθω σαν να μην ειμαι εγω και ολα μου φαινονται παραξενα και μη φυσιολογικα.Τρομαζω με τον εαυτο μου, με τις κινησεις μου, τις σκεψεις μου, την ομιλια μου. Νομιζω πως ειναι κατι μη φυσιολογικο και καθως τις συνειδητοποιω με διαπερνα ενα αισθημα φοβου.Ολα ξεκινησαν απο το ακουσμα του θανατου ενος φιλικου προσωπου, που ομως ηξερα οτι καποια στιγμη θα ερχοταν το μοιραιο.Με επιασε φοβος για τον θανατο, τον δικο μου και των οικειων μου, μετα υπαρξιακο και μετα ολα και ολοι μου φαινοταν και μου ακουγοταν παραξενοι,ακομα και ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος...
Μου εχει ξανασυμβει αλλες 2 φορες στο παρελθον αλλα νομιζα την πρωτη φορα οτι ηταν μια μεταφυσικη εμπειρια συνειδητοποιησης της υπαρξης μου και την 2η οτι ηταν μια αντιδραση του ψυχισμου μου για να σταματησω να αγχωνομαι με αλλα πραγματα..τωρα δε ξερω τι συμβαινει,ειναι πολυ πιο εντονο απο τις αλλες φορες.
Εχω απελπιστει και καθε μερα ξυπναω μ ενα απαισιο συναισθημα φοβου, μελαγχολιας,θυμου που ειμαι ετσι και θα συνεχισω να ειμαι για παντα?θα ηθελα αν ξερει κανεις να μου πει γιατί να τρομαζω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο? κι αν υπαρχει καποιος που εχει βιωσει το ιδιο.σε αντιθεση με σενα εγω μαλλον βιωνω πολυ εντονα τον φοβο ακομα και με τις κινησεις μου,οποτε δε νομιζω να ειναι ακριβως αποπροσωποποιηση αυτο που εχω, σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου κι ευχομαι να μπορεσεις καποια στιγμη να το εχεις υπο ελεγχο!

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι οχι..κ γω φοβομουν τρομερα.! με μενα.τις κινησεις μου με ολα..με την φωνη μου..
χαλι σου λεω.
πας σε καποιον ψυχολογο.αυτα θελουν ψυχοθεραπεια!! γιατι προηλθε απο φοβο θανατου σε σενα κ σιγουρα θελει να λυσεις καποια πραγματα μεσα σου.

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω εχω κανει 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ οταν μου ξανασυμβαινει ξεκινω αντικαταθλιπτικα κ περναει.αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι σουπερ.
δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.αν ξανααγχωθω παααρα πολυ ομως, θα ξαναρθει..σιγουρα ειναι κατι που θελει αντιμετωπιση.χωρις βοηθεια αργει παρα πολυ να περασει κ κανει την ζωη μαρτυριο.

----------


## tg1

αληθεια??Θεε μου εψαχνα τοσο καιρο να βρω καποιον που να εχει περασει το ιδιο!συγνωμη κιολας για το χαρουμενο υφος, ακουγεται καπως αυτο, αλλα κοντευω να τρελαθω απο την αγωνια μου οτι δε παω καλα και οτι μονο εγω ειμαι ετσι!..να φοβαμαι τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο καθε δευτερολεπτο της ζωης μου!??ελεος!.. παω ηδη σε ψυχολογο αυτην την εβδομαδα θα κανουμε την 2η συνεδριαση, και ο ψυχιατρος μου εχει χορηγησει ladose kai ziprexa..δε ξερω αν θελω να συνεχισω να τα παιρνω ομως..

----------


## dreamful_woman

διαφορα συμπτωματα ειναι κοινα σε πολλες παθησεις.
το αγχος για παραδειγμα μπορει να το εχει ενας νευρωσικος, ενας διπολικος, ενας οριακος, ενας ψυχωτικος κτλ.
το ιδιο και η αποπροσωποποιηση και πολλα αλλα συμπτωματα...
ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΖΑΝΙ ΒΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ...και κανενα προβλημα δεν ερχεται μονο του...

----------


## path

> path το εχεις παθει και εσυ? εγω νοιωθω ξενος στο σωμα μου σαν να ειμαι αλλος και απλα εχω αναμνησεις! πολλη τρομακτικο...


ναι δυστυχώς το έχω ζήσει , για ένα διαστημα τα έβλεπα όλα σαν σε φίλμ , και μάλιστα μερικές φορές σαν σε "καμμένο" φίλμ με πολλά σκράτς ,,, απαίσια φάση , κράτησε μερικά χρόνια , τα απογεύματα ήταν ποιο χάλια

----------


## tg1

> εγω εχω κανει 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ οταν μου ξανασυμβαινει ξεκινω αντικαταθλιπτικα κ περναει.αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι σουπερ.
> δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.αν ξανααγχωθω παααρα πολυ ομως, θα ξαναρθει..σιγουρα ειναι κατι που θελει αντιμετωπιση.χωρις βοηθεια αργει παρα πολυ να περασει κ κανει την ζωη μαρτυριο.


14 χρονια??.. δηλαδη δε φευγει ευκολα το ατιμο ε?.. :/ 
χαιρομαι παντως που εισαι καλα

----------


## tg1

> διαφορα συμπτωματα ειναι κοινα σε πολλες παθησεις.
> το αγχος για παραδειγμα μπορει να το εχει ενας νευρωσικος, ενας διπολικος, ενας οριακος, ενας ψυχωτικος κτλ.
> το ιδιο και η αποπροσωποποιηση και πολλα αλλα συμπτωματα...
> ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΖΑΝΙ ΒΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ...και κανενα προβλημα δεν ερχεται μονο του...


 dreamful_woman ηθελα να τσεκαρω αν αυτο που αισθανομαι το εχουν κι αλλοι μπας και μπορεσει καπως να ησυχασει το μυαλο μου και να καταλλαβει οτι δεν ειμαι η μοναδικη στον κοσμο

----------


## maus

δεν εχετε τιποτα.

το τσιμεντενιο περιβαλλον στο οποιο ζειτε φταιει.

μαζευτηκαν ολοι στις πολεις, μας ψεκαζουνε συνεχεια, εχουμε καυσαερια , καθολου πρασινο, πολυκοσμια, ζωη μεσα σε μια τεχνητη γυαλα οπως λετε.

Περιμενατε δηλαδη να μην το παθετε ;

Πηγαιντε σε κανενα δασος για μερικες μερες, να εισπευσετε φρεσκο καθαρο αερακι, να δειτε πως φυτρωνουν τα νεα φυτα, να ηρεμησετε, να χαρειτε με το μεγαλειο της φυσης και του Θεου και ολα αυτα θα σας φυγουν.

----------


## dreamful_woman

> dreamful_woman ηθελα να τσεκαρω αν αυτο που αισθανομαι το εχουν κι αλλοι μπας και μπορεσει καπως να ησυχασει το μυαλο μου και να καταλλαβει οτι δεν ειμαι η μοναδικη στον κοσμο


το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εισαι η μοναδικη που το νιωθει καλη μου :)

----------


## tg1

> το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν εισαι η μοναδικη που το νιωθει καλη μου :)


τουλαχιστον χαιρομαι γι΄αυτο μεσα σε ολη την απελπισια μου! :)

----------


## dreamful_woman

> τουλαχιστον χαιρομαι γι΄αυτο μεσα σε ολη την απελπισια μου! :)


απο απελπισια εχουμε ολοι μας εδω μεσα μπολικη κοπελα μου....

----------


## tg1

> απο απελπισια εχουμε ολοι μας εδω μεσα μπολικη κοπελα μου....


χεχε ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να μη χρειαστει να ξαναμπουμε.. εχεις και συ αποπροσωποποιηση?

----------


## dreamful_woman

> χεχε ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να μη χρειαστει να ξαναμπουμε.. εχεις και συ αποπροσωποποιηση?


ειχα παλιοτερα πολυ συχνα και τωρα ψιλοσπανια...
εγω εχω αλλα "ωραια"....
αγχος, αγοραφοβια και μεγαλη κυκλοθυμια...

----------


## tg1

> ειχα παλιοτερα πολυ συχνα και τωρα ψιλοσπανια...
> εγω εχω αλλα "ωραια"....
> αγχος, αγοραφοβια και μεγαλη κυκλοθυμια...


βασικα νομιζω πως το αγχος τα δημιουργει ολα γιατι κανει τον ξακουστο φαυλο κυκλο.. 
αγοραφοβια ειχα καποτε κ γω, στα 18 μου περιπου..καπου εκει που πρωτοεπαθα την 1η μου κριση και δε μιλουσα για 2 χρονια σε κανεναν για αυτο

----------


## anxious4ever

> 14 χρονια??.. δηλαδη δε φευγει ευκολα το ατιμο ε?.. :/ 
> χαιρομαι παντως που εισαι καλα


δεν εκανα 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια για την αποπροσωποποιηση.εγω ξεκιηαα με κρισεις πανικου μετα καταθλιψη κ μετα απο χρονια εκδηλωνεται με αποπροσωποποιηση. την εχω παθει 3 φορες μεσα σε αυτατα 14 χρονια.
απλα εκανα τοσα πολλα χρονια γιατι ασχετα απο το στρες, καταθλιψη κλπ...εκανα ενα γενικοτερο ψαξιμο στον εαυτο μου ..
η αποπροσωποιηση θα ειναι παρελθον σε λιγο καιρο εφοσον πας σε ψυχολογο..θα σε βοηθησει πολυ.
θα σε πιασουν κ τα φαρμακα στανταρ σε κανα μηνα ..θα δεις θα συνελθεις.τα φαρμακα μην τα κοψεις απο μονη σου.
δεν κανει.δεν επιτρεπεται..θα χεις υποτροπες.
μιλα μονο με τον γιατρο σου για τα φαρμακα κ μην κανεις πειραματα με αυτα.κ γω παιρνω τωρα ladose εδω 6 μηνες κ σε κανα 2μηνο με βλεπω να το κοβω...εφοσον νιωθω μια χαρα..μετα τους 6 μηνες κοβεις αυτα τα φαρμακα κ παλι ΜΟΝΟ με συμβουλη γιατρου!

----------


## tg1

κι εμενα μεσα σε 16 χρονια μου συνεβη 3 φορες. τα ladose τα παιρνω εδω και 2 1/2 μηνες περιπου και δεν ειδα καποια σημαντικη διαφορα.. θεωρεις οτι χρειαζεται κι αλλος χρονος για να ενεργησουν?

----------


## mariosss

path το απογευμα και εγω το εχω ποιο εντονο γιατι αυτο? ειναι απο την καταθλιψη ισως που το απογευμα ειναι πιο εντονη??

----------


## καθρεπτης

παίζει ρόλο και η κούραση μάριε γι αυτό μάλλον είναι πιο έντονο τις βραδυνές ώρες

----------


## mariosss

ποια κουραση ολη μερα σπιτι ανεργος εδω και μηνες οχι δεν ειναι κουραση!! ετσι κι αλλιως μετα οταν βραδιασει καλα φευγει σχεδον εντελως

----------


## path

> path το απογευμα και εγω το εχω ποιο εντονο γιατι αυτο? ειναι απο την καταθλιψη ισως που το απογευμα ειναι πιο εντονη??


μάλλον έχει να κάνει με αυτό και γενικότερα με τα συναισθήματα , στην προκειμένη περίπτωση με την εντονη απουσία συναισθημάτων , εκτός από αρνητικά συναισθήματα όπως να νοιωθεις να σου λείπει κάτι χωρίς να ξέρεις τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό , η να νοιώθεις αφόρητα αισθήματα νοσταλγίας αλλά για απροσδιόριστα ατομα -τόπους η πράγματα .

----------


## mariosss

ναι ετσι ειναι ισως... εσυ path τωρα εισαι καλα? το ξεπερασες?

----------


## anxious4ever

εμενα παιδια το απογευμα μου φευγε σχεδον η αποπρ..
το πρωι ηταν πολυ πιο εντονη, επειδη ειχα πιο πολυ στρες το πρωι..πως θα ειναι η μερα κλπ.
το απογευμα που ημουν σπιτακι μου κ ενιωθα ασφαλεια σαν να εξαφανιζοταν ως δια μαγειας το ατιμο.
εμενα τα ladose με επιασαν στον 1 μηνα.
μιλα με τον γιατρο μηπως δε σου ταιριαζει το φαρμακο. συνηθως στον 1 μηνα βλεπεις μεγαλη βελτιωση.αν εχουν περασει 2μιση σημαινει οτι δεν σου παει κ καλα το φαρμακο.υπαρχουν κ αλλα φαρμακα.παιζει απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο.
παντως δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο, ειναι απλα βασανιστικο, θελει υπομονη, σεβασμο κ θεραπεια κ καποια στιγμη παιρναει..
την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα ηταν πολυ πιο εντονο κ το ειχα για κανα χρονο, (χωρις φαρμακα) κ ελεγα απο μεσα μου μετα απο κανα 6μηνο απελπισιας, " ε και?θα ειμαι ετσι..παντου, τι θα παθω?υπαρχει κατι παραπανω απο αυτο?δεν νομιζω,, αν ναι θα το ειχα παθει, θα εχω αποπρ. κ θα κανω ο.τι εκανα...δεν πειραζει..." κ ετσι λειτουργουσα καθε μερα στην ζωη μου..αυτο σταδιακα εξασθενησε καποια στιγμη μαζι με ψυχοθεραπεια.τωρα πια δεν εχω υπομονες, ξεκιναω ladose κ τελειωνουμε.

----------


## tg1

εχω ενα τεραστιο συναισθημα θλιψης.ειδικα οταν ξυπναω και συνειδητοποιω οτι ειμαι σε αυτην την κατασταση..
κι οταν δεν τρομαζω αναρωτιεμαι που ειναι οι φοβοι μου και ξαναρχονται.λες και εχω συνηθισει ετσι πλεον και δε ξερω πως να νιωσω ηρεμη..

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν σε ηρεμει το γεγονος οτι το εχω παθει 3 φορες κ το εχω ξεπερασει κ τις 3?
σου φαινεται απιστευτο κ νιωθεις αναπηρη αυτην την στιγμη-τουλαχιστον ετσι ενιωθα εγω-αλλα οντως αντιμετωπιζεται.
εκανες καποιες αναπνοες?δοκιμασες καθολου?
καντο..θα δεις αποτελεσμα σιγα σιγα..
επισης θα σε συμβουλευα να μη δινεις τοσο σημασια στο συμπτωμα "αποπραγματοποιηση"-διοτι συμπτωμα ειναι κ οχι ασθενεια, αλλα να κανεις καλη δουλεια με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου κ να κανεις ο.τι σου λεει.
εγω αναβα κερια, εκνα γιογκες, αναπνοες , μεχρι κ ειδικα αρωματα χαλαρωσης ειχα αγορασει..κ αφρολουτρο γιασεμι που χαλαρωνει.
δες το σαν ενα προτζεκτ που πρεπει να προσπαθησεις για να φτασεις στον στοχο σου.ο στοχος ειναι η ηρεμια.
οταν ηρεμησεις θα φυγει αυτο.δεν μενει για παντα..να σαι βεβαιη.

----------


## tg1

ξερεις τι εχω παθει?νομιζω πως παρολο που μου ειπες οτι εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα με εμενα εγω συνεχιζω να φρικαρω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο (κινησεις κλπ) λες και ειμαι η μοναδικη στον κοσμο. επισης το γεγονος οτι μπορει να μου ξαναερθει οποιαδηποτε φορα που θα ξανααγχωθω στη ζωη μου επισης με φρικαρει αρκετα.. θελω να τελειωνω μ αυτο μια και καλη!

----------


## anxious4ever

οποιος βιαζεται σκονταφτει..
να το θυμασαι..βιαζεσαι πολυ.
πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου να γινει καλα εδω κ τωρα.αυτο δεν γινεται που να χτυπιεσαι εσυ οσο θελεις.θελει το χρονο του κ προσωπικη προσπαθεια.
καθε μερα καθε στιγμη.εκτος απο το να το παρατηρεις συνεχομενα, τι αλλο κανεις γι αυτο?

----------


## tg1

κανω καποιες ασκησεις, και μετα προσπαθω να ασχολουμαι και μ΄αλλα πραγματα μες το σπιτι, σημερα θα μιλησω με τον ψυχιατρο και θα τον ρωτησω για τα φαρμακα. ειναι τοσο χαλια η αισθηση που δε μπορω να μην σκεφτομαι το ποσο θελω να μου φυγει. ολοι μου λενε υπομονη και θελει τον χρονο του ξερω.. αλλα τι να κανω?ξαφνικα εκει που ολα πηγαιναν μια χαρα επαθα αυτη την κατραπακια και νιωθω σαν να κατεστρψα την ζωη μου

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ξερεις τι εχω παθει?νομιζω πως παρολο που μου ειπες οτι εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα με εμενα εγω συνεχιζω να φρικαρω με τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο (κινησεις κλπ) λες και ειμαι η μοναδικη στον κοσμο. επισης το γεγονος οτι μπορει να μου ξαναερθει οποιαδηποτε φορα που θα ξανααγχωθω στη ζωη μου επισης με φρικαρει αρκετα.. θελω να τελειωνω μ αυτο μια και καλη!


tg1 και γω οταν ειμαι χαλια, νιωθω οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη στον πλανητη που υποφερει.
σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...αλλα αν διαβασεις εδω μεσα μαρτυριες κ αλλων ανθρωπων ισως αλλαξεις γνωμη.
φιλικα

----------


## tg1

> tg1 και γω οταν ειμαι χαλια, νιωθω οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη στον πλανητη που υποφερει.
> σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...αλλα αν διαβασεις εδω μεσα μαρτυριες κ αλλων ανθρωπων ισως αλλαξεις γνωμη.
> φιλικα


ξερω οτι χρειαζεται υπομονη και ολα θα φτιαξουν με τον καιρο, απλα μερικες φορες με χτυπαει αλυπητα ολο αυτο, σ ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## anxious4ever

> κανω καποιες ασκησεις, και μετα προσπαθω να ασχολουμαι και μ΄αλλα πραγματα μες το σπιτι, σημερα θα μιλησω με τον ψυχιατρο και θα τον ρωτησω για τα φαρμακα. ειναι τοσο χαλια η αισθηση που δε μπορω να μην σκεφτομαι το ποσο θελω να μου φυγει. ολοι μου λενε υπομονη και θελει τον χρονο του ξερω.. αλλα τι να κανω?ξαφνικα εκει που ολα πηγαιναν μια χαρα επαθα αυτη την κατραπακια και νιωθω σαν να κατεστρψα την ζωη μου


μαλλον δεν πηγαιναν κ τοσο καλα τα πραγματα στην ζωη σου για να το παθεις αυτο...μαλλον κατι σε αγχωσε πααρα πολυ.αυτο δεν ερχεται μονο του κ δεν το προκαλεις εσυ.δυστυχως το στρες σου ειναι ανεξελγκτο κ αυτο πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να δαμασεις..ολα τα αλλα ειναι συνεπειες του στρες(οι αποπραγμ.. κλπ").
κ γω απο αυτο υπεφερα κ εχω μαθει να αντιμετωπιζω τις στρεσογονες καταστασεις καλυτερα.
εμαθα οτι με το να πιεζω τον εαυτο μου δεν καταφερνω κατι..το αντιληφθηκα, το ενιωσα κ το κανω πραξη.
δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε καποια πραγματα οσο κ να σκαμε.
προς το παρον κανε focus στη θεραπεια σου κ ναι ειναι πολυ καλο που ασχολεισαι με δουλιτσες κ τετοια.μη πεφτεις κρεβατι κ νιωθεις αρρωστη.συνεχισε την ζωη σου μαζι με αυτο κ καποια στιγμη θα εξασθενησει.θα το δεις!

----------


## tg1

σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση! ισως να ειχα μαζεψει αρκετο αγχος η αληθεια ειναι.. γενικως ειμαι και αγχωδης τυπος και ηρθε η εκρηξη με μια πυροδοτηση..
αυτο μου ειπε και η ψυχολογος οτι θα μου μαθει πως να διαχειριζομαι το αγχος μου ετσι ωστε μολις καταλαβαινω οτι στρεσαρομαι να παρεμβαινω αμεσα για να μην γινεται θεριο παλι..εσυ οταν ησουν καλυτερα, αναρωτιοσουν πως θα λειτουργησεις εξω απο τον φοβο? εννος δηλαδη οτι η κατασταση του φοβου την ενιωσες σα να σου γινεται συνηθεια?

----------


## anxious4ever

> σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση! ισως να ειχα μαζεψει αρκετο αγχος η αληθεια ειναι.. γενικως ειμαι και αγχωδης τυπος και ηρθε η εκρηξη με μια πυροδοτηση..
> αυτο μου ειπε και η ψυχολογος οτι θα μου μαθει πως να διαχειριζομαι το αγχος μου ετσι ωστε μολις καταλαβαινω οτι στρεσαρομαι να παρεμβαινω αμεσα για να μην γινεται θεριο παλι..εσυ οταν ησουν καλυτερα, αναρωτιοσουν πως θα λειτουργησεις εξω απο τον φοβο? εννος δηλαδη οτι η κατασταση του φοβου την ενιωσες σα να σου γινεται συνηθεια?


αυτο που ρωτας δειχνει οτι εισαι ατομο με μεγαλη αντιληψη κ θα χεις πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα..
κοιτα...αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο ζητημα..οταν εισαι στο ματι του κυκλωνα συνηθιζει ο εγκεφαλος σε σημειο που να απορει αν οταν θα γινει καλα..αν θα μπορεσει αν ανταπεξελθει...φυσικα κ το σκεφοτμουν κ φυσικα φοβομουν.
βασικα φοβομουν συνεχομενα.για ολα κ για ο.τι σκεψη κ αν εκανα.
ελεγα στον ψυχολογο μου, μα φοβαμαι να γινω καλα...κ χαμογελουσε κ μου ελεγε οτι ειναι τοσο λογικο αυτο, επειδη ναι οντως συνηθιζεις να εισαι χαλια..το αστειο ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβα πως εγινα καλα..ηταν τοσο αργο κ σταδιακο που δεν μπορεσα να το παρακολουθησω κ να πω "α ναι ειμαι καλα σημερα οκ περασε ολο"..οχι οχι..γινεται αργα σταδιακα κ κανεις βηματα κ δεν το καταλαβαινεις.
ειναι εντυπωσιακο το πως επανερχεσαι μετα απο αυτο.το πιο ομορφο ειναι οτι οταν επανερχεσαι νιωθεις σαν να εχεις εναν καινουριο εαυτο, αναθεωρεις, νιωθεις πιο χαρουμενος που το ξεπερασες κ νιωθεις οτι τελικα δεν καταλαβαινες τι φοβοσουν τοσο πολυ.
εγω ενιωσα να αλλαζω κοσμοθεωρια, εμαθα καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου, εμαθα να βαζω τα ορια μου, να σκεφτομαι πανω απο ολα με ορια κ να μην το "καιω" το μηχανημα, να κουλαρω κ να εχω πιο πολυ ψυχραιμια.πραγματικα ο.τι δε σε σκοτωνει σε κανει πιο δυνατο ενα πραμα.
πιεστηκα πολυ κ δεν το καταλαβαινα.πιεσα πολυ την σκεψη μου, επεμεινα κ ξαναεπαθα αποπραγματοποιηση τον απριλη.απο τοτε αλλαξα αποψη για τα πραγματα. καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι τα πραγματα ασχημα, αλλα ο τροπος που σκεφτομαι για τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημος κ το αλλαξα για να μην ξαναπαθω το ιδιο.η μητερα μου επαθε τα ιδια τον ιουλιο..μολις εγινε καλα, τωρα εχει αλλαξει, βαζει ορια, προστατευει τον εαυτο της κ νιωθει παλι οτι κανει ονειρα.ειναι πιο χαρουμενη απο πριν.

----------


## tg1

> αυτο που ρωτας δειχνει οτι εισαι ατομο με μεγαλη αντιληψη κ θα χεις πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα..
> κοιτα...αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο ζητημα..οταν εισαι στο ματι του κυκλωνα συνηθιζει ο εγκεφαλος σε σημειο που να απορει αν οταν θα γινει καλα..αν θα μπορεσει αν ανταπεξελθει...φυσικα κ το σκεφοτμουν κ φυσικα φοβομουν.
> βασικα φοβομουν συνεχομενα.για ολα κ για ο.τι σκεψη κ αν εκανα.
> ελεγα στον ψυχολογο μου, μα φοβαμαι να γινω καλα...κ χαμογελουσε κ μου ελεγε οτι ειναι τοσο λογικο αυτο, επειδη ναι οντως συνηθιζεις να εισαι χαλια..το αστειο ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβα πως εγινα καλα..ηταν τοσο αργο κ σταδιακο που δεν μπορεσα να το παρακολουθησω κ να πω "α ναι ειμαι καλα σημερα οκ περασε ολο"..οχι οχι..γινεται αργα σταδιακα κ κανεις βηματα κ δεν το καταλαβαινεις.
> ειναι εντυπωσιακο το πως επανερχεσαι μετα απο αυτο.το πιο ομορφο ειναι οτι οταν επανερχεσαι νιωθεις σαν να εχεις εναν καινουριο εαυτο, αναθεωρεις, νιωθεις πιο χαρουμενος που το ξεπερασες κ νιωθεις οτι τελικα δεν καταλαβαινες τι φοβοσουν τοσο πολυ.
> εγω ενιωσα να αλλαζω κοσμοθεωρια, εμαθα καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου, εμαθα να βαζω τα ορια μου, να σκεφτομαι πανω απο ολα με ορια κ να μην το "καιω" το μηχανημα, να κουλαρω κ να εχω πιο πολυ ψυχραιμια.πραγματικα ο.τι δε σε σκοτωνει σε κανει πιο δυνατο ενα πραμα.
> πιεστηκα πολυ κ δεν το καταλαβαινα.πιεσα πολυ την σκεψη μου, επεμεινα κ ξαναεπαθα αποπραγματοποιηση τον απριλη.απο τοτε αλλαξα αποψη για τα πραγματα. καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι τα πραγματα ασχημα, αλλα ο τροπος που σκεφτομαι για τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημος κ το αλλαξα για να μην ξαναπαθω το ιδιο.η μητερα μου επαθε τα ιδια τον ιουλιο..μολις εγινε καλα, τωρα εχει αλλαξει, βαζει ορια, προστατευει τον εαυτο της κ νιωθει παλι οτι κανει ονειρα.ειναι πιο χαρουμενη απο πριν.


 σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!
ευχομαι οταν βγω απο αυτο να ειμαι δυνατη οπως εσυ!
και η μητερα μου ειχε καποιους φοβους και παρομοια συμπτωματα με εμενα και δεν την πιστευα, νομιζα οτι τα λεει για να με στηριξει..κι ομως τελικα εχει πολυ κοσμο που το περναει.
σημερα εμαθα πως με πηραν στα 5μηνα και δε μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα.. ενας φοβος με κυριευσε για το πως θα τα καταφερω να ειμαι καλα εκει που θα ειμαι.. σου κανονιζει την ζωη βρε παιδι μου.. αλλα το εβαλα σκοπο απο σημερα οσο και να με τρομαζει ξερω οτι ειναι περαστικο και θελει το χρονο του για να φυγει,οπως και να ειμαι εγω θα τολμησω να παω στη δουλεια και στη σχολη μου.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν σου κανονιζει αυτο την ζωη σου...αυτο εισαι εσυ η ιδια κ αυτο ειναι η ιδια σου η ζωη..θα το καταλαβεις καποια στιγμη.αργοτερα, η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε φτασει εκει.
το βλεπεις σαν κατι ξενο τωρα , σαν ενα τερας που ηρθε να σε εμποδισει..ομως αυτο ειναι εσυ..εσυ η ιδια.εχεις δρομο ακομα.
οσο για τις δουλειες κανε ο.τι θελεις μεχρι κει που μπορεις.κ ολα θα παν καλα.υπομονη.

----------


## tg1

> δεν σου κανονιζει αυτο την ζωη σου...αυτο εισαι εσυ η ιδια κ αυτο ειναι η ιδια σου η ζωη..θα το καταλαβεις καποια στιγμη.αργοτερα, η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε φτασει εκει.
> το βλεπεις σαν κατι ξενο τωρα , σαν ενα τερας που ηρθε να σε εμποδισει..ομως αυτο ειναι εσυ..εσυ η ιδια.εχεις δρομο ακομα.
> οσο για τις δουλειες κανε ο.τι θελεις μεχρι κει που μπορεις.κ ολα θα παν καλα.υπομονη.


εχεις δικιο, θα ειναι ειναι σαν ενα τραυμα που επουλωθηκε και θα εχει αφησει το σημαδι του αλλα δε θα με ποναει πια.αυτα ειναι τα λογια του συντροφου μου. μαζι με την ψυχολογο πιστευω να καταφερουμε πολλα πραγματα, να ανακαλυψω καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου και τα θελω και δεν θελω μου, εχω δρομο ακομα αλλα πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα! σ ευχαριστω!

----------


## anxious4ever

ετσι..;):p

----------


## path

> ναι ετσι ειναι ισως... εσυ path τωρα εισαι καλα? το ξεπερασες?


ναι αυτά τα συμπτώματα εχω χρόνια να τα νοιώσω ξανα , εκτός αν βρεθω σε ένα μέρος που θα θυμιθω ένα σχετικο περιστατικο να το ανα-βιώσω για λίγο , σαν μνήμη περισσότερο .
ο χρόνος γιατρεύει πολλά από αυτά , αρκεί να κοιτάμε μπροστά ...
καλή τύχη

----------


## newlife

ναι μετά απο 3 μήνες μπορώ να πώ ότι μου έφυγε.Πλέον το παθαίνω σπάνια εώς καθόλου

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

εγω το παθαινω σε ηπια μορφη συχνα κ ειναι σπαστικο.αλλα εντονα το παθαινω με την ελατωση φαρμακων κ ειναι τρομος σκετο.για την αποπροσωποιηση μιλαω.τωρα θα παιρνω μεση δοση φαρμακου για πανταχωρις την παραμικρη αυξομοιωση.γενικα κανω τα ημιση απο αυτο που λεει ο ντοκτορ παντως...

----------


## mariosss

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817 τι συμπτωματα εχεις αν επιτρεπεται? εγω νιωθω σαν να μην υπαρχω σαν να το βλεπω αυτο που ζω....λες και δεν το βιωνω εγω

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

εσωτερικες φωνες τωρα το χειροτερο.δλδ δεν σκεφτμαι πχ να βγω εξω αλλα βγες εξω κτλ ειναι παρα παρα πολυ σπαστικο...

----------


## mariosss

τι εννοεις? νιωθεις τις σκεψεις σου σαν να ειναι ξενες?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

ΦΩΝΕς εσωτερικες ουσιαστικα

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ωχ δημητρη δυναμη!
οι φωνες ειτε εσω ειτε εξω ειναι απαλευτες..
εγω τοσα χρονια και παλι σκατα..

----------

